

What is a Career in Project and Product Management? - KMinshew
http://www.themuse.com/careerpaths/productmanagement

======
swedegeek
I really dislike combining the notions of project and product management as if
they are synonymous. It's like saying a developer and a designer are the same
thing. That's wrong.

The skills sets, discipline, and day in and day out activities are
outrageously different. I get combining the 2 roles into one category for
organization purposes, but the description/answer to the inquiring page title
doesn't even use the word "project" in it.

Could some project managers do product management and vice versa? Sure. I've
even done some of both at the same time, despite it being somewhat of a split-
brained job. Do some companies just muddy/confuse the terminology? Sure, but
that doesn't mean it should be allowed to perpetuate further and confuse
others even more.

------
tensafefrogs
I applied for one of these positions a few weeks ago. I got a generic "we'll
let you know after we look at your stuff!" email in response, then nothing.

So the site looks nice, love the videos and whatnot, but more transparency
after submitting your info would be nice.

I also see that the job I applied for is months old, so maybe it's not
actually open.

~~~
gobengo
We're doubling (to 4) our Product team at Livefyre, and seeking Technical
Product Managers for our embeddable webapps. Your work at YouTube seems
relevant. :)

All PMs, get in touch? ben@livefyre.com.

~~~
bambax
livefyre.com: on Ubuntu Chrome, the css (site_media/css/style_v5.css) fail to
load, together with many .js files; as a result, the site looks like this:

<http://i.imgur.com/mHmp2KX.png>

(This doesn't happen on Ubuntu/Firefox, nor on Windows/Chrome.) It's strange;
in the Network pane of Dev tools, the request show up as "failed"; but if I do

curl "<http://www.livefyre.com/site_media/css/style_v5.css> -H "Accept:
text/css, _/_ ;q=0.1" -H "Cache-Control: max-age=0" -H "Referer:
<http://www.livefyre.com/> -H "User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686)
AppleWebKit/537.31 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/26.0.1410.43 Safari/537.31"

then it works!

Here's a copy of the network pane:

<http://i.imgur.com/2Srj8xj.png>

~~~
bambax
Okay, the culprit is Ghostery. Disabling it solves the problem.

What's weird is that on Windows it doesn't block the requests to css or js
files like this; but obviously the problem lies with this extension.

------
Nursie
Wow, is anyone on that page over 30?

------
nlow
Are there other options besides product mgmt?

~~~
KMinshew
Yes - we've built out pages for careers in Sales, Social Media, Editorial,
Marketing & PR, and Bus Dev so far, and a few more (esp Engineering) are in
the works.

You can find them all by going to the blue bar on the top that says "Choose a
Career Path to Explore" and selecting one from the drop-down menu

------
seivan
In other words. Idea people who can't execute.

~~~
dualboot
Recommended reading for you.

<http://dashes.com/anil/2009/06/the-end-of-fail.html>

